# In Memory of Megan, Dreamy and Woodpecker



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Megan dreamed of being an accomplished knitter and crocheter. She watched over all the posts under this forum wishing to contribute her own. She landed on my crazy "I can't stop crocheting" thread and posted a project she had made. She had both purchased and been gifted projects I had made. She joined another site based on fiber....she struggled with cancer for years....and yet not a day goes by she is not in my prayers. There is a special crochet needle she sent me saying it frustrated her and thought I would like it... I used this crochet needle to make my latest scarf air





















y light mohair with a whimsical color scheme of soft muted colors...realizing as I finished it how she would love it. There are times in our lives you are touched by someone else in a very deep tender sweet way..such it was with Megan....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

she was an angel on earth and precious gift to us all.


----------

